# Lake Seminole ?????



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Logan was wanting to go check out Lake Seminole and I google mapped it....Ifin I launched in FL at Lake Seminole, could I go into GA waters with just my FL license??? I have never been there and it looks MASSIVE!!! Any suggestions???? I saw a Three Rivers State Park that looks like a good area to put in at????


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Gotta have a license for whatever state you are fishing in and they will bust you for going over the line. If you end of going let me know and I can get you some good info.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I read the FWC and it's clear as mud....it says you can fish so far over into this river to this marker bouy and what not.....He wants to go tomorrow but I think we will still to local waters!!! It was pouring when we got close to your place so we just kept on driving brother!


----------



## Chasin gators (Apr 10, 2014)

Jason if you pick up a lake map they have the lines drawn out so you will be able to get a idea. But it can be a pain. If you plan on fishing it much pay the $41 and get the Ga license. I like fishing the flint river on the east side of lake. Good luck.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Chasin gators said:


> Jason if you pick up a lake map they have the lines drawn out so you will be able to get a idea. But it can be a pain. If you plan on fishing it much pay the $41 and get the Ga license. I like fishing the flint river on the east side of lake. Good luck.


We decided to stick close today, bout to load up and go to Brooke Hines! I told him Seminole will have to be a 2 day journey!!! We'll go camp over there and spend a couple days playing instead of rushing over there fer a packed day! 

If anyone has tips or suggestions spit em out though, any help is appreciated!:thumbsup:


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Is it not like the gulf? And lic needed for state you launch from??? Thats silly


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Jason said:


> Logan was wanting to go check out Lake Seminole and I google mapped it....Ifin I launched in FL at Lake Seminole, could I go into GA waters with just my FL license??? I have never been there and it looks MASSIVE!!! Any suggestions???? I saw a Three Rivers State Park that looks like a good area to put in at????


Three Rivers State Park is a neat place to camp. Campsites are in the woods so plenty of shade. They have a boat ramp for use by campers, a fishing pier, etc.....also there is one cabin that is rented. Some of the campsites are right on the lake.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

We usually launched at the public ramp on River Rd next to Three Rivers if we were fishing the lake. If we fished the north end of the lake or Hooch then we would launch off the hooch at Paramore's landing.

If you have a Fl license then yes you have to fish the Florida side; however, if you have a GA license you can fish either side of the lake. Yes, it is as stupid as it sounds but that is the law.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

skiff89_jr said:


> We usually launched at the public ramp on River Rd next to Three Rivers if we were fishing the lake. If we fished the north end of the lake or Hooch then we would launch off the hooch at Paramore's landing.
> 
> If you have a Fl license then yes you have to fish the Florida side; however, if you have a GA license you can fish either side of the lake. Yes, it is as stupid as it sounds but that is the law.[/QUO
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Jason,
Now is the time to go if you are thinking about it. Bass are bedding everywhere and the fishing is fantastic. Either side of the Hooch is considered FL waters so you are safe on that river. If you want to catch some big fish you definitely need a Georgia license. The Flint river is where they live. Soon the frog bite will be on and the Florida side near the mouths of the Hooch will be on fire in the pad fields. Let me know if you want some specific info as I would be glad to help. We go down there every other weekend usually.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Jeffbro999 said:


> Jason,
> Now is the time to go if you are thinking about it. Bass are bedding everywhere and the fishing is fantastic. Either side of the Hooch is considered FL waters so you are safe on that river. If you want to catch some big fish you definitely need a Georgia license. The Flint river is where they live. Soon the frog bite will be on and the Florida side near the mouths of the Hooch will be on fire in the pad fields. Let me know if you want some specific info as I would be glad to help. We go down there every other weekend usually.


I appreciate that......I'm back to working weekends so I won't be able to head that way w/ Logan until next month


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

The bedding fish will be gone but mid April the frog bite really gets going so still good timing. Let me know when you get ready to go. :thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Jeffbro999 said:


> The bedding fish will be gone but mid April the frog bite really gets going so still good timing. Let me know when you get ready to go. :thumbup:


 Frog bite?!!!!!! man that is Logan's favorite weapon!


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Good luck


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

fishwalton said:


> skiff89_jr said:
> 
> 
> > We usually launched at the public ramp on River Rd next to Three Rivers if we were fishing the lake. If we fished the north end of the lake or Hooch then we would launch off the hooch at Paramore's landing.
> ...


I believe so. In the past year, my Georgia license has expired; however, when it was valid I could jug fish all of seminole and chattahoochee river legally. I could also fish all of Eufaula when I went up their for my bachelor party. And, unlike Alabama licenses, the Georgia licenses are valid a year from the time you purchase and not from September-August like the bama ones.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Jason said:


> Frog bite?!!!!!! man that is Logan's favorite weapon!


He will be in heaven then. Nothing like 5-7lb fish doing backflips over pads trying to get your frog. Bring your heavy tackle though, the cover can be thick and the fish are mean. 

You can spend all day in some of the pad fields like this.


----------

